# Superb Ullanor Picture (Cam)



## Stig'sPrimarchCousin (Sep 29, 2011)

Dear Heresy-Online, great to be here, I've been coming to this site for several weeks now but only just registered as I HAD to post these images from the Ullanor campaign here after seeing them on the web.

Pictures courtesy of *ShroudFilm* from 'The Great Crusade' website. 

Behold Gentlemen:

All Primarchs









Horus and Fulgrim









The Khan, Lorgar and Rogal Dorn









Sanguinius, Mortarion, Magnus and Angron









HUGE assembly of warriors









My personal opinion? fantastic image. My all time favourite HH image so far however there are a few things that seriously bug me.

1. Angrons face looks strange.
2. Horus has a head big enough for the entire Ultramarines legion to stand on.
3. Horus is too wiiiide, good lord he's like a dreadnaught.

Apart from this, spectacular. So, what do you think?


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Angrons head is tiny and Magnus looks like a troll. Lorgar looks like Jason Statham and Horus is huuuuuge!

That said, Sanguinius, what you can see of Mortarion, The Khan, Dorn and Fulgrim all look really, really good.


----------



## Nashnir (Apr 3, 2010)

Agreed. Horus is way too big. Also most of the Primarchs armour are too golden to my taste. Other than that the Picture is brilliant.
Wish could see the artist's render of the rest of the primarchs


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Midget Angron makes me laugh, as does his strange face

Horus is far too large, and shouldn't be in his terminator armour yet i would say.

Lorgar looks a bit too plain, granted this could have been made before The First Heretic where he's described as all golden and Emperor like. But still very plain.

Sanguinius is just a bit off somehow, maybe a bit too narrow or clutered, not sure. Also his wings are either that vague white blur behind him or not there.

Mortarion looks good from what we can see, but not enough of him.

Dorn looks good, the Aquilla is way too large imo though, and he doesn't quite look as large or intimidating as i get from the books.

Fulgrim looks very good.

Magnus again looks very good, suitably large and well drawn out.

But Khan is the clincher for me. He looks excellent, no faults from me really, almost exactly how i would picture him.

Despite some of the above i still think its one of the best pictures of the Primarchs i've seen. Would love to see more from the artist doing the other primarchs or these ones again individually.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

What the fuck is up with Angron? 

*is confused*


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Magnus, the Khan, Dorn, and Fulgrim look amazing.

Sanguinius just looks "meh". Lorgar looks... unfinished. Angron looks bizarrely small next to the Khan. Horus just has too large a cranium. Agreed, he shouldn't have been in Terminator Armour, but I imagine it was just too iconic to skip. Has there EVER been an illustration of Horus not in TDA? The answe eludes me!

Cheers,
P.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The only dislike I have is that it's missing the Lion...
And the fact that Magnus is fucking MASSIVE


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well not all the Primarchs were at Ullanor, can't remember who made it and who just sent emissaries, but they weren't all there.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> The only dislike I have is that it's missing the Lion...
> And the fact that Magnus is fucking MASSIVE


To be fair, Magnus _is_ supposed to be massive. :grin:

Cheers,
P.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree with everything that's been said. Great pic, but Angron is just unnatural. Is it possible that there was some mis-identification ? It's just plain wrong otherwise.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I love it, any one got an image big enough for a wallpaper?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

General-jwj said:


> I agree with everything that's been said. Great pic, but Angron is just unnatural. Is it possible that there was some mis-identification ? It's just plain wrong otherwise.


Can't think of any other angry midget primarchs off the top of my head i'm afraid...


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Horus looks so bad. He does not match the descriptions we have read of him.

Angron looks like a goblin and is tiny when of all the Primarchs he should be possibly the biggest after Magnus.

My timeline fluff is notoriously bad so I am guessing Alpharius was found after the U. Crusade? And where was Russ, Curze, Corax and the Lion?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Not all Primarchs where present or able to attend, I think it's mentioned in Prospero Burns that Leman Russ wasn't able to get there as he was fighting elsewhere.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah I recall now somewhere that some Primarchs sent emissaries or something.

A shame whoever made this fanart didn't decide to paint a scene with all of the Primarchs included.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fairly certain all the primarchs had been found by the time of the Ullanor Crusade.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Angron looks like a goblin and is tiny when of all the Primarchs he should be possibly the biggest after Magnus.


Actually, I would probably bet that Ferrus Manus was the second tallest primarch, being a whole head taller than either Vulkan or Corax. Though Angron *is* too small and Horus *is* too big. There is a description of Angron somewhere in the first HH trilogy which states that he is of similar height to Horus but much broader, so those two aren't quite right.

Other than those two, I think the rest look pretty good.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Angron's head looks absolutely tiny!

Was Horus ever mentioned being bald? And why couldn't he be in Terminator armor? It had been around for at least a century by Ull.

Dorn looks like a teenager. 

And Lorgar doesn't seem awesome enough to be pretty much a mini-Emperor clone.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Awesome pic, thanks for posting.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

hailene said:


> Was Horus ever mentioned being bald? And why couldn't he be in Terminator armor? It had been around for at least a century by Ull.


I believe its mentioned that prior to his wounding on Davin, he simply did not wear tactical dreadnought armour. Up until then, he preferred power armour and there may very well never have been enough time for a suit to be made for him.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Will look for the direct quote later, but i'm pretty sure he's described as bald in Horus Rising


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Him being bald was a really bad decision imo


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

Once again not sure 100% about the tactical dreadnought armor, but I think it's mentionned in the HH novel Mechanicum that the armor wasn't completed by the renegade techpriests of Mars until the early days of the actual Heresy (or maybe slightly before that), so still a long time after Ullanor.


----------



## Preysight (Oct 18, 2010)

Amazing images, thanks a lot for sharing. Would LOVE to see more


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Created my own wall paper by copying each picture and pasting them next to each other on paint and then just tiled when I set it as background heh.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, Horus's TDA was gifted to him by the Mechanicus AFTER the seeds of treason were sown so he would have been in PA at Ullanor. 

but still, this is a great piece of art for what promises to be a great book. I hope one day that Adrian Smith is able to paint a picture of all the Primarchs lined up, even though they were probably never ever in the same place at one time.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Fairly certain all the primarchs had been found by the time of the Ullanor Crusade.



Fairly certain you are right. I believe Alpharius was the last and he send an emissary in his place.


The close-up with Mortarian and Magnus... What am I missing? 4 are listed and I see three.


----------



## Jerushee (Nov 18, 2010)

Mort is there, he has a hood on, but you can see his hand holding the Reaper which is above his head.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

General-jwj said:


> Once again not sure 100% about the tactical dreadnought armor, but I think it's mentionned in the HH novel Mechanicum that the armor wasn't completed by the renegade techpriests of Mars until the early days of the actual Heresy (or maybe slightly before that), so still a long time after Ullanor.


Negative. We had Abby's termies in Horus Rising kicking ass and taking names.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

cheeto said:


> I believe Alpharius was the last and he send an emissary in his place


or did he? :wink:

And we're not saying there was NO tactical dreadnought armour before Ullanor, just that Horus didn't wear TDA before Ullanor, his armour being specially made by the Mechanicus AFTER he became Warmaster (which was obviously at Ullanor)

Rev


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> or did he? :wink:
> 
> And we're not saying there was NO tactical dreadnought armour before Ullanor, just that Horus didn't wear TDA before Ullanor, his armour being specially made by the Mechanicus AFTER he became Warmaster (which was obviously at Ullanor)
> 
> Rev


Ah, I found the quote everyone was referring to. It was in "Galaxy in Flames"

"The Warmaster’s presence filled the lodge, armoured as he was in a magnificent suit of obsidian Terminator armour gifted to him by the Fabricator General himself. Sent from Mars to cement the alliance between Horus and the Mechanicum of Mars..."


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

So, Angron is so angry cause he's got Napolean Complex?


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

To me, Angron is closer to my conception of Nighthaunter. I know he lacks the usual long hair and enormous pauldrons (I'm not even sure the NL were at Ullanor), but the head looks a bit bat-shaped; prtobably what makesd me think of Curze.

GFP


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

No Leman Russ?

WTF is this nonsense!?!?!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Leman Russ wasn't there, it's stated in Prospero Burns I believe.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

He wasn't, neither was Curze. Only Horus, Fulgrim, Dorn, the Khan, Magnus, Angron, Lorgar and Mortarion were present, everyone else sent someone in their place.

russ and the Wolves were, to quote _Prospero Burns_ 'too busy on other errands, fighting dirty fights no one else wanted to fight in other corners of the galaxy'


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

At least Corax with his dodgy hair cut wasn't in the picture.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

Indeed Angron seem to have a small head. But I think that the whole midget thing is more a bit of a rough technique. Angron is after all leaning forward, which at least makes him less tall than the others. But that doesn't explain his ugly head. But he has been through psycho surgery, and maybe part of his brain was removed? And after all... doesn't each and every mother tell her child to stop doing faces because they may end up looking like that?


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

There's the other picture of Angron, that has all of the 'leads' that attatch vertically from his head into the hood of his armour. I wonder if this is what is being depicted here, the strange shape of his head caused, or rectified, by some early/later surgery?
However, isn't Angron the meaty dude on the front of Age of Darkness?

GFP


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Angron is also supposed to have implants sticking out of his head from his days as a gladiator. It was described in "Galaxy in Flames".


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> There's the other picture of Angron, that has all of the 'leads' that attatch vertically from his head into the hood of his armour. I wonder if this is what is being depicted here, the strange shape of his head caused, or rectified, by some early/later surgery?
> However, isn't Angron the meaty dude on the front of Age of Darkness?
> 
> GFP


Tales of Heresy you mean? Cause yeah that's Angron, or so i assumed. Age of Darkness is Horus.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Looking at the pictures more closely Angron doesn't appears to be pretty much as tall as Sanguinius, he's just leaning over. The weird part is that Khan towers over them, even Magnus. Either there is a fairly large gap between the first group and the second or the Khan, Dorn and Lorgar are all far larger than I would have expected.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The Khan just remembered to wear his heels that day...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think he's just standing up tall and proud, a lot of the others are slouching or leaning forward a bit.


----------



## shadowhawk2008 (Apr 15, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Yeah I recall now somewhere that some Primarchs sent emissaries or something.
> 
> A shame whoever made this fanart didn't decide to paint a scene with all of the Primarchs included.


This is not fan art. This is the cover-art for _The Primarchs_ anthology coming out next year.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Fulgrim looks EEEEVVIIIIIL. D:


----------

